# BIGUN' maxed out 16/24 Nova



## pvwoodcrafts (Jun 18, 2015)

Wanted to do something big. Found out 8 x 24 is maxed out on my 16/24. Dry ambrosia maple with couple punky spots. Was a challenge

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 18, 2015)

good job, and nice looking bowl, that grain's gonna PoP once you apply a finish 

I removed the outrigger, used a stand alone tool rest, turned a 32" bowl on my 1624
won't do it again, but wanted to be able to say I had LOL
dunno how much use a 32" bowl is gonna get, will definitely hold a Lot of Doritos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Jun 18, 2015)

I love Doritos

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 18, 2015)

I so need a bigger lathe... 

Can't wait to see the finished piece!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 18, 2015)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> I love Doritos


So does the shop boss , it's his favorite snack
ignores me most of the day, as soon as he hears that bag crinkling, he's right at my feet with a big 'ol smile


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2015)

Mike I can tell you hate razors as much as me. I do it anyway because I can't sleep for days trying to get through the scratchy phase so I always wimp out. 

That's a fantastic bowl going on. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Jun 18, 2015)

Haven't shaved for 35 years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## elnino (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice big bowl? Why was it dried 24x8? Guess wet 24x8 would be too heavy.

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Jun 21, 2015)

yeah it was dry,and now finished too.I turn near all by bowls dry, and yes I'd never gotten that thing to the shop much less mounted on the lathe green. Try to get pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino (Jun 21, 2015)

I prefer twice turned bowls. Green to 10percent and then wait to finish once dry cut again. I core too and dry coring is really tough on the body so gotta do it green.

Even then that green 2.4inch thick 24inchx8inch would be massive


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 22, 2015)

Mike, I mounted up a 28" oak burl last year (green). It weighed 189 lbs when I lifted it up onto the lathe. At 25" in diameter finished, with 3/4" walls, it still weighs in the 30+ lb range. Though, I have a 25" FBE that weighs in at about 10 lbs. Feels light as a feather in comparison.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

